# Post Pictures Of your BAY horses



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

Post Pictures of your bay mares, geldings or stallions. 
I have a bay Arab x welsh mare named FIFI, standing at 13.1 and 1/2 her gear colour is purple, at the moment Fifi & I are doing: P.C, sportings days, trail rides, and lots more. please post some pictures of your bay mares, geldings, stallions.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

T.C. Bay TB stallion, 16hh. Real character! He wasn't mine but I used to ride him for his owner, particularly during breeding season as he could be quite a handful. 









Makin plain bay look gooood


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my boy Denny. He a 16 year old QH that I trained myself about 12 years ago.









Here's my boy Koda. He's a 6 year old BLM Mustang that I trained a couple of years ago. I really need to get him back in shape and get some newer pix, these are old.
And this pic shows his fugliness very well LOL.









This is Nester, he belonged to an old cowboy friend who made us promise to take care of him after the guy passed away. He is a QH and best guess on his age is maybe late teens.









This is Flipper. He looks really dark but is actually a black-bay. He is 20-ish this year and he is a TB.









This mare isn't actually mine but I am training her for a customer. She is a 4 year old QH.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

My beautiful boy Melvin


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My bay filly coming home this fall.
She's about a month old here: 










Rear view









Most recent picture. Sorry for the rear views. The breeder said she wouldn't stand still.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres Pretty Boy! My friends arab gelding. I love a good bright bay!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and smrobs...if Nester goes missing...don't bother looking in PA


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, he's fat enough, he would fit right in with Rosie . I wouldn't mind so much him finding a good home but my Step-mom would have an elephant LOL.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Cody, my PMU draft cross (percheron, paint, TB, clyde) gelding.









Not sure if she's a bay yet, but my hanoverian/TB filly, Jewel









My daughter's paint gelding, Tahoe


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My 17.3 Clydesdale mare Caleigh. She has some roaning and splashes of white but on her papers she's described as a blood bay.
ps: she's really not as tubby as she looks in this picture. She's very in shape


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

my boy Bub (Mr. Wolverine / 8yo OTTB)


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

This is Cesaro, He is a horse at the barn I ride at. He's sooo smooth. 

This is My horse Beau, He's 18 years old.

































This is Nova another horse from my barn, She's beautiful.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Here's Baltic! He's my -almost- 4 year old OTTB 

I have not seen his summer coat yet, but this is his winter colour - blood bay/mahogany (wonder what colour he will be when he sheds!)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is our "Swishy Boy" Citrus yesterday at the barn.... I love bays- all three that I have owned have been bay and in looking for another, I am drawn to them. Stunning.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's Doc, my Shire/Morgan gelding.. The guy with him is my boyfriend and Doc's rider, Adam.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Razz, my 10 year old Morgan/Friesian.


----------



## HunterJumperLover (May 11, 2010)

Heres Tuck- 11 year old Appendix QH


----------



## FloofTheShire (Jan 11, 2010)

Our boy monty.

Cantering on stubble field by horseluvva4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's my old lease horse Zeus. My first bay, I'd always had chestnuts before him.
<3


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

It's so nice to see so many shades of bay. It's a great color especially with some interesting markings.

Stela. She is a sweetheart and she has some nice markings on her legs, face and chin. 








Marcela, just a plain bay. 








Natasha. I don't even know what shade of bay she has. But it's my favorite. It's so golden and bright.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> This is Nova another horse from my barn, She's beautiful.


That is a really different/cool looking barn set up. Is each stall individual and open like that?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> That is a really different/cool looking barn set up. Is each stall individual and open like that?


Thats the second barn and its very open but the stall behind me is a stud stall.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

in order: Ginisee, Demi and Uma

Yes, Ginisee IS bay. She has brown points. and yes, so is Uma. Same thing


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful horses! I just love bays


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

The first two pics are of Joey. He is a paint QH gelding cross yearling.
The last two pics are of Maggie, a bay pintolossa mare. (and yes, we are working on her tubby-ness)

And Citrus, you may find yourself horseless if you aren't careful. He is just adorable!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Cami, our 9 year old APHA mare:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> This is my boy Denny. He a 16 year old QH that I trained myself about 12 years ago.


You know..I had a fleeting thought of naming my dun colt Denny, until I realized you had a Denny. Gorgeous guy by the way!!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks A Knack for Horses- Joey is my kind of guy too- lots of chrome with the black points..... simply adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my Spike. 20 yr old QH gelding.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous bays, everyone! My favorite color =)

Here's Cricket in her winter coat, pretending to be a race horse. 









And here she is all shed out and pretty. She really isn't this skinny, I swear.


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you everyone for showing me pictures of all your beautiful bay horses, i hope to see more pictures of your horses again as i love all horses, it dont matter what colour or breed your horse is cause they are all still wonderful to me. ( and their owners ) lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my sweet Puck.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinny


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

My coming 5 yr old Morgan/KMSH gelding Legends Captain Jack. Lol, he was fussing in a few because a horse was too close to his hay.(On the other side of the fence I might add)


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

This is Chaos, my moms horse, he is 3 year old with very long legs that he still hasn't grown into! lol


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

This is Pickering, my 13 year-old Arabian gelding. I love bays, it is my favourite coat colour on a horse aside from black. He has a big white spot on his belly though, sort of comical. His tail was in need of serious washing and rebagging in some of these shots.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Aw, I think it's so cute when they are a black bay and get the light brown nose! And Pickerings color looks a lot like Jack. Does he get darker when he first sheds out? Jack gets more mahogany every year,lol


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is Starlite, my 10 year old bay Standardbred/Quarter Horse.




















Here's her winter bay-ness! LOL
(she doesn't have a cresty neck, she just ripped half her mane out and it was growing back in)



















And summer 'bay-ness'! She gets some dapples


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, and Dream has been known to do a nice bay impression if she isn't blanketed...








If only her mane, tail and forelock were black LOL.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

erikaharmony said:


> This is Chaos, my moms horse, he is 3 year old with very long legs that he still hasn't grown into! lol


Holy cow! poor guy looks like he is standing on stilts. How tall is he right now?

I LOVE bay horses without any markings. I think they just look so sharp.


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

Iam trying to teach my horse Fifi to bow, she almost gets there but she just hasnt got the hang of it yet. iam lifting her left front leg up, and then putting the lead rope next to that leg, and putting a LITTLE preasure on the rope to bring her head down to make her bow down. iam not sure if iam doing this correctly, so can you please tell me if you have any advice for me and my horse Fifi  thankyou.... oh and iam pretty experienced, so i no what will hurt her and what won't...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> Aw, I think it's so cute when they are a black bay and get the light brown nose! And Pickerings color looks a lot like Jack. Does he get darker when he first sheds out? Jack gets more mahogany every year,lol


Actually he gets lighter at first, then late spring he seems to darken, then he bleaches out...that and a thorough layer of filth, I hose him off after our workouts and he's had his one shampoo bath, but he is the King of the Mudmen.
When he's at home I'll be keeping a fly sheet on him. We'll see how long that lasts!

Right after he lost the last of his fuzz, don't mind the date...you can see that lovely goldeny tint:









However now he is finally developing dapples on his sides, nice to see. I have no idea if these coat changes are normal for him, only had him 7 months and had to bring him back from malnutrition.
His winter coat seems extremely red though.


Everyone's horses are gorgeous, btw. Love seeing all the variations.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Dante! my new guy 13 yr old 14hh Peruvian/Arabian


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I find it quiet funny fifiBay that you have no pics of your pretty poneh on here so no one can see what she looks like . so luckily i have some of her on my craptop. so people here are some pics of FIFI!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got her last saturday: Thelma, 22 year old arabian mare.

In her summer color









And getting darker with her winter coat coming in


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

sarahver said:


> T.C. Bay TB stallion, 16hh. Real character! He wasn't mine but I used to ride him for his owner, particularly during breeding season as he could be quite a handful.
> 
> View attachment 38975
> 
> ...


Correction- Makin plain bay look **** gooood


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my mare Honey:


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

here is the FAMOUS FIFI


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I have to post pics of my boy 

This is Buzz 16 year old Tb


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

A shiny, well-kept bay horse is one of the most attractive in my opinion. It's one of my favourite colours! Lots of gorgeous photos in this thread.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Naww i have to post pics of my boy Katarl-aka Karlos he is a bit of a special man.. 16.1hh 11yr plain bay TB (i never been one for plain horses but i love him and didnt buy him for his looks ♥♥) 
_His pretty in his own way:lol:_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

he is pretty anyway. Fifi bay is my best friend jack hahah lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> he is pretty anyway. Fifi bay is my best friend jack hahah lol


Haha thanks, oh and i gatherd you were friends...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep hahah  watch out she is as weird as me  haha


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha* god almight*y i'll watch out then.. :clap: just kidding =D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

two of me? You should be happy hahahah!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arthur, 23-yr old 14.3hh Paso Fino gelding. I love this boy!!


























Molly, my 7-yr old bay OTTB


























Excel, 6-yr old OTTB:

















And here's Excel and Molly:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh gosh, I almost forgot to post my aunt's amazing horse Southern Grace!! 12-yr old National Show horse


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

equiniphile-Arthur, the Paso is a chestnut, not bay 

Here is my new girl Santana, I need to get better pictures of her, but here are a few that were sent to me from her previous owner:


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

Coco (aka Good Call) 17.2 12 year old Belgian Warmblood out of Voltaire


----------



## Horseluver128 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is my 13.2 hh morgan x spanish colonial horse mare. Her name is Starlight and I just got her this summer!!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson, my Lovie  

21 year young TB Gelding <3


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

How do you post pictures. it asks me for a url.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Login | Facebook anyways here is my ten year old mare Hope. This was this summer when she wasnt soo fuzzy


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Horseluver128 said:


> Here is my 13.2 hh morgan x spanish colonial horse mare. Her name is Starlight and I just got her this summer!!!!!


What are her bloodlines on the Colonial Spanish side?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is Homer, my 9 year old thoroughbred gelding.


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Nelson, my Lovie
> 
> 21 year young TB Gelding <3


 

Wow his face markings are very different! LOVE it!  My past 3 horses have been bays. Now I have a red roan. Let me see if I can find some pics


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

My girl - Chili. Who also NEVER holds still long enough for me to get a good photo!


----------



## Horseluver128 (Dec 14, 2010)

wakiya said:


> What are her bloodlines on the Colonial Spanish side?


I'm not sure. Why?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> equiniphile-Arthur, the Paso is a chestnut, not bay


 I know he is, I don't think I said that he was a bay.....


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my bay Demi the day I got her


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I know he is, I don't think I said that he was a bay.....


Yes but I think Dubya was referring to the fact that this thread is for bay horses....

This is my pony, Mr. Baxter, 17 y.o. Mutt pony (morab??)

Showing beginner hunters in 4H







Just a fun little pic I fixed up 







I just love his head in this one, it looks so pretty I think







Slowing him down after games at the 4H fair, always a hard task haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

wheeler4x4 said:


> Yes but I think Dubya was referring to the fact that this thread is for bay horses....


 Oops, I thought it was for chestnuts and bays. Excel shouldn't be up there then either :lol:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Horseluver128 said:


> I'm not sure. Why?


Curiosity. It's somewhat rare to have a half CS horse


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*My big boy*

This Is my Clyde X TB gelding!!!!
i know you cant see his face very well he was a bit camera shy in this photo!!! hahahahaha which is a bit unusual for him:lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

This is my dearly loved TB mare Pocket!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I adore bays! I have three and my 1st pony was a bay.

























Brie, my old pony, a quarter horse mare. She's now being show by an 8 year old girl in Virginia.

























Herbie, my 11 year old TB gelding.

























Jesse, my mom's 11 year old appendix gelding.

























GQ, my brand new imported hanoverian gelding


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, I love that zebra print blanket!

Oh, and sorry my pictures are so big...


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

My boy.


----------



## Horseluver128 (Dec 14, 2010)

wakiya said:


> Curiosity. It's somewhat rare to have a half CS horse


Oh, I never knew that.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah the CS horse is a critically endangered breed so outcrossing is generally frowned upon, more for mares than stallions. However, I know of a few crosses that turned out very nicely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Annie54 said:


> Wow his face markings are very different! LOVE it!


Thank you Annie! His blaze is very unique isn't it! I don't think I'll ever find another like him - personallity and looks. 

Alcatrazjmpr - DROOL!!! And Equestrian - ADORABLE pictures! I love the zeebra print blanket and the water shot, hee hee! Oxer - very lovely!

Everyone has abolutely gorgeous horses! I love looking through threads like this, getting a look at everyone's horses. Very nice!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I love love LOVE bays. Everyone has such gorgeous horses! Here's the bay that rocks my world! Her name is Phoebe <3

Please excuse her fatness in some of these, she's much better now, haha
Sorry there are so many, I couldn't choose my favs!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

My Bay TB mare. I have only ever seen her winter coat! Cannot wait to see her in the summer!










Lol her nose is really light! Maybe that is what colour she will be in the summer



















Rainy day!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Sampson, my 11 yr old QH gelding.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

all such cute bays!! I love them all!! 
Here is my beautiful boy, Rascal. And yes his name suits him perfectly  haha
he's such a little orker here! haha this was when I first get him he just about the right weight a lil bit over but I like that at the beginning of winter


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

This is Bob - poor thing, I think his breeder ran out of decent stable names  
He's not mine, but I was offered the ride of him after the owner decided that she clashes with him too much, and everyone else that has ridden him has not gotten on with him - but so far I love him to bits and he's going very well.


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a bay roan. Her name is Rosie.


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Heres my bay arabian Banshee


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Free jumping my boy, Bert =]]


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful bays everyone! I'm drooling...

Here are all the bays at our stable:

Arrow - she's brown:








Bishop:








Discovery:








Irish Dream:








Love Story:








Night Heat








Pony Girl:








Silver Sabre:








Traces of Gold:








And this is Dispationate, a horse I'm schooling for my friend:


----------



## preston (Jan 3, 2011)

Whoa. .. Really very nice and I loved that.
Guys how can I post pictures here?? I am new to this so please guide me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

My gorgeous boys Rowdy 16.1h and Clyde 12h.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuzzy winter Brandon


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Wrong account...oops!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

As I was saying...

Awesome post! Love all the bays! It's undecided just yet whether my filly is bay or brown, but I think she's bay...you tell me!
Summer dapples
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Eve/j12cl027.jpg

Winter fluff!









And my mom's miniature gelding, Mini Man!
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7565.jpg


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

here is my Sable


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mini Man is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, and RowdyLover, Rowdy looks VERY similar to my friend's horse Enchello:


----------

